# Errors with newsletter links this past weekend!



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2015)

We made some changes to the TUG marketplace search functionality, and it apparently didnt react well to the newsletter links that are auto-generated each week.

This has been corrected, so if anyone was trying to click on links to various ads in this past weeks newsletter, you can now do so =)

here is an online copy of it if you have deleted it!

https://madmimi.com/s/c335e5


and thank you for all those who brought the errors to our attention!


----------

